

Applying Artificial Intelligence to Nintendo Tetris - 0x0
http://meatfighter.com/nintendotetrisai/

======
gus_massa
To skip the Tetris rules and read the A.I. parts, go to
[http://meatfighter.com/nintendotetrisai/#The_Algorithm](http://meatfighter.com/nintendotetrisai/#The_Algorithm)

------
jgalt212
beating the 2600 via AI is worth $500M, so beating Nintendo should be worth
around $2B.

[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.5602v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.5602v1.pdf)

